# Piedmont NWR



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

8 family and friends and I went to Piedmont National Wildlife Refuge last week for a few days. Little bit of huntin, little bit of cookin and loads of fun. I hauled the Akorn Cooker out there with us.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

More pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my guess is nobody went hungry, looks like ya had a good time.
js


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice. Love the food pics.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like it was a great time. Good eatin all around.


----------

